# oil less air compressors



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I have found the best way to get some good out of them! 
I made a 25 gallon portable air tank. It will inflate 4 tires or run the impact long enough to do a small job.
I put 125# in it and load it in the truck.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Craftsman too no doubt.............:lmao::lmao::lmao:

I laugh because I've seen two of those pieces of crap fly apart, once during a drywall texture job. Thing ran a half of a day right out of the box, when the jug exploded and the piston went flying across the RV joints showroom. Both the jug and the piston were black plastic. My friends airless craftsman did the same thing on a rear end job we were working on. Plastic piston and jug and that one too. I'm guessing something similar happened with yours? :lmao:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Craftsman too no doubt.............:lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> I laugh because I've seen two of those pieces of crap fly apart, once during a drywall texture job. Thing ran a half of a day right out of the box, when the jug exploded and the piston went flying across the RV joints showroom. Both the jug and the piston were black plastic. My friends airless craftsman did the same thing on a rear end job we were working on. Plastic piston and jug and that one too. I'm guessing something similar happened with yours? :lmao:


I got the tank from some other 'sucker'. He was gonna scrap it.
Mine takes oil and works great.
I do have an old I Rand that keep around to blow some dust off stuff. The jug and piston are aluminum, but it's still nothing to write home about.
I've had that one about 25 years.

This one, the motor gave up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> I got the tank from some other 'sucker'. He was gonna scrap it.
> Mine takes oil and works great.
> I do have an old I Rand that keep around to blow some dust off stuff. The jug and piston are aluminum, but it's still nothing to write home about.
> I've had that one about 25 years.
> ...


I got an older Campbell Hausfield 6.5 HP 60 gallon cast iron twin cylinder blah blah. All the lights dim when it kicks on. I love it. Thing will run an air nozzle a D/A or whatever, all day long and won't miss a lick. I've even ran a drywall texture gun........ I also have a 1 horse Stanley bostitch for running the air nailers. I've had both of these compressors for over 25 years now. The Bostitch is made in Italy. Nothing Chinese here...................... Nothing!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Didja notice the 3 way connector? I plug the big compressor into this thing, using it as an accumulator, then we can run 2 air hoses off of it. That way 2 different guys can work without a noticeable loss of pressure.
The ball valve is rated for propane, so I don't lose any stored air when I unhook it.

The first time I used it was when we went to get the 54 Plymouth. 
We aired up all 4 tires, then ran the impact to change a tire. It was short of breath by time we were finished, but the key word here was 'finished'!


----------

